# Rig Check Sheets



## Jon (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I need to come up with some form of daily/weekly rig check sheet at work. Does anyone have any electronic samples they could email me?

Per forum rules, PM me for my email address

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jon,

We have daily checklists that we do here.
We also have a monthly checklist that is done once a month.

If you would like, the next time I work, I can bring one of each home with me and scan them to you.

-Just let me know on here or a PM


----------

